# Anybody want a Warp 9 for $900?



## Clipper (Jan 30, 2011)

Howdy all,

I wasn't sure whether to post this here or "for sale..." I'm not really "selling" them...I found six Warp 9's for sale for $900 ea. Reportedly they were "lightly" used in test vehicles (few hours) and threw their balance putty, so they need balancing. I believe it, they look pretty clean. I will test them at low speed/RPM to make sure they are at least operable.

I'm going to use one in my TeVan, but I thought I would pass the savings on if anyone wants one.

I'll get some photos of them...

--Clipper


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Sure. I'll even drive down and pick it up.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 30, 2011)

McRat said:


> Sure. I'll even drive down and pick it up.


 Hi, McRat,

I'm supposed to pick them up some time this week...I might be able to meet you in Escondido next Saturday or Sunday, and save you a little driving.

--Clipper


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

I would definitely be interested. I just sent you an email.

Thanks,


----------



## loopylupine (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm interested. I sent you an e-mail a few days ago, let me know if you did not get it. Would want to see the pics and hear the results of your testing.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 30, 2011)

*Well, I finally picked them up...they look good!*

Howdy, all,

Well, I finally got over there to pick them up this weekend...and they look good! (pic attached) I'm going to put them on 12 volts this week, for 24 hours each. Assuming they don't vibrate too much at slow speed, of course. That'll wear the brushes in pretty well, too.

McRat...Kerryman...Loopylupine...I got your posts, and you got first dibs, if you still want them. I'll let you know when I'm ready to ship them.

Sorry for the delay...just busy, like everybody else...!

--Clipper


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

have they been rebalanced/refurbished?

I realize they're not going to have a warantee, but are they 'good as new'?


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Does anybody know the cost for a motor shop to rebalance one of these? attractive price very interested


----------



## Clipper (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, Guys,

Update...I had to leave town for a few days this week, 
still testing them...
Hope to have them all tested by this weekend.
I am running them for 24 hours each.

The first two run without much vibration, but that's at 12V and fairly low RPM...I know the fellow well who sold them to me, and he says that they threw their balance putty. I have one in my 73 VW squareback, and it threw the putty once, too...so I'm pretty sure they need balancing.

They seem to be in good shape.

Where I am, here in Southern California, the motor shop near me is pretty expensive for balancing...I'm trying to find a better place...

Check your local motor shops...EVERYTHING is more expensive here...

--Clipper


----------



## Vhclbldr (Feb 8, 2014)

Clipper, do you know how much torque you can get out of dual Warp 9's running 144v?


----------



## Vhclbldr (Feb 8, 2014)

Kerrymann, I just noticed your signature block and realized I should have directed that question to you...


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Vhclbldr said:


> Clipper, do you know how much torque you can get out of dual Warp 9's running 144v?


Torque is proportional to current. A single WarP9 was showing 277 ft-lb at 1000 amps on a dyno test I saw. Two of them would be twice this or 554 ft-lb. If you run the current up you will get more torque. They tolerate 1000 amps pretty well since I tend to do this for a few seconds almost every time I drive. You might look at John Metric's data for Assault and Battery and DC Plasma. I think both of those cars run dual motors and he is running currents near 2000 amps.

You will see the same torque at lower voltages, the thing you wont have is the torque band going up to over 4000 RPM at the lower voltage. I think John is running around 200 motor volts although the battery voltage is higher than this.


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Vhclbldr said:


> Kerrymann, I just noticed your signature block and realized I should have directed that question to you...


Sorry I missed your correction but doug already answered.



dougingraham said:


> Torque is proportional to current. A single WarP9 was showing 277 ft-lb at 1000 amps on a dyno test I saw. Two of them would be twice this or 554 ft-lb. If you run the current up you will get more torque. They tolerate 1000 amps pretty well since I tend to do this for a few seconds almost every time I drive. You might look at John Metric's data for Assault and Battery and DC Plasma. I think both of those cars run dual motors and he is running currents near 2000 amps.
> 
> You will see the same torque at lower voltages, the thing you wont have is the torque band going up to over 4000 RPM at the lower voltage. I think John is running around 200 motor volts although the battery voltage is higher than this.


Hey Doug, I am curious to here more about that run to get 277ftlbs? The data I have seen shows the 9" running 200-227 ftlbs at 1000 amps. Netgain shows 100ftlbs at 500a. It's only a 72V run but the the curve is very linear and it occurs at ~2500rpm so the back EMF is only starting to come in. I know the pre and post 2010 Warp9s were wound a little differently but I didn't think it was that much of a difference.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 9, 2014)

I would be interested if you still have a working one available.

Jordan

541-310-9329


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

kerrymann said:


> I am curious to here more about that run to get 277ftlbs?


EVTV... But I still have doubts.
Yeah, peak torque at 1000A is a big unknow for Warp motor...


----------



## Vhclbldr (Feb 8, 2014)

Clipper, let me know if you still have one or two motors left over after everybody who has called dibs gets one.

I will check the controller forum as well, but would running two motors work well with a single Soliton 1 controller?

I am thinking of getting a manual tranny to keep the revs manageable, possibly a Reid Two-stage from EV West...


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

kerrymann said:


> Hey Doug, I am curious to here more about that run to get 277ftlbs?


This was from the EVTV Speedster Redux I believe on its trip to Slingblade performance for dyno testing. The plots were on the show and on the blog entry for that week. There were several trips because they had a Soliton 1 that was out of calibration by around 30% and thought it was doing 1000A when it was actually at 700A. So it got retested after replacing the Soliton 1.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Yabert said:


> EVTV... But I still have doubts.
> Yeah, peak torque at 1000A is a big unknow for Warp motor...


I should read all the posts before I post. I am glad you found the chart. That was exactly the one I was thinking of. Thanks for posting it.

I don't think it is unknown at all, just not so easy to find. I just wish Netgain had the high currents on the website along with higher voltage data. (Of course then people would think 1000A is ok I suppose.) Look at John Metric and Assault and Battery and DC Plasma for high currents. John runs these at close to 2000 amps. I think Tesseract posted some of his dyno numbers here somewhere as well.


----------



## Vhclbldr (Feb 8, 2014)

Go figure, I just wandered through some of the other forums and found the EV Glide from Kansas EV. Less expensive than EV West and looks to be pretty much the same thing.

Now to get the adapter plate to put two of the Warp 9s together...


----------

